# im lost, HELP??????????



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

i got the pdf format on rod building. and i have been reading it through and through but i cant find out which side to put my guides this is going to be a conventional so do i put it on the opposite side which i think it would work best for a spinning, like the way our back works and the guides pull, and for conventional on the same side so it pushes the spine over? im lost help, im tired of looking at the computer.


----------



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I dont really understand the question, but as you flex the blank there will be a certain point it tries to roll to. This is the effective spine. For a casting rod the guides should be placed on top of the bend (outside the arc). Otherwise the guides would try to roll to the bottom of the finished rod when loaded. For a spinning rod they should be placed just the opposite.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Normal practice is to have the spine on the top of the rod (0 degrees).

Normal practice for guide placement is to put conventional guides on top of the spine (spine @ 0 deg. and guides @ 0 deg.) and spinning guides under the spine (spine @ 0 deg. and guides @ 180 deg.).


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

*yeah*

thats what i thaught, but i wanted to be sure. all it gave me was how to find the spine which wasnt hard but it didnt tell me which side of the spine to put the guides. i figured the guides where supposed to bend with the spine and not against it. ok thanks for the help.


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

*Custom Rod Building*

There is a book out there called Advanced Custom Rod Building. It explains everything you need to know in novice terms.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

reelfixer said:


> There is a book out there called Advanced Custom Rod Building. It explains everything you need to know in novice terms.



any idea where i could get the book did a search and didnt find it hell maybe i entered the name wrong will try again later tonight


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Alot of book stores actually have it. I'm sure it's on Amazon, but haven't checked. I pretty sure Mudhole has it as well.


----------

